# Fallen Horses- Any news?



## Dancing Queen (30 July 2012)

I am a little concerned about Camilla Spires horse - any news?


----------



## amage (30 July 2012)

Word is nothing serious wrong with either Camilla or Jiff


----------



## labruyere (30 July 2012)

I've checked British Eventing, FEI, H&H online and the official 2012 site for updates on fallen/injured horses/riders

they are all silent on the matter...

which I find slightly worrying....

.


----------



## Havannah (30 July 2012)

I've just read an online report from the Guardian which states 'no lasting damage to horses or riders', which I hope is correct as it would be such a shame for today's fantastic xc to be marred. Let's hope for an official update soon.


----------



## Dancing Queen (30 July 2012)

thanks to everyone for their replies.

I sincerely hope everyone is safe and well


----------



## hcm88 (30 July 2012)

H&H say no serious injuries to any horses today


----------



## teapot (30 July 2012)

Just seen a tweet retweeted by Sam Clark saying that Jiff's ok but needs some TLC


----------



## labruyere (30 July 2012)

ok - canadian media more on the ball than ours
re 2 canadian fallers (riders)

_According to a press release from the Canadian Olympic Committee, Bennett-Awad suffered a concussion and a stable sacral fracture  a common injury to the vertebrae just above the tailbone.

She was transported from the event at Greenwich Park to hospital by ambulance and was admitted for observation and pain management. The COC said that her concussion is improving significantly.

Equine Canada said that they expect she will be released from hospital tomorrow.

The Langley, B.C., rider was riding the thoroughbred Gin & Juice, who briefly ran away after the fall. 

Teammate Peter Barry of Dunham, Quebec, also fell from his horse during the event and failed to finish. He was unhurt._

SOUCE : Read it on Global News: Global Montreal | Canadian eventing rider Bennett-Awad injured


----------



## philamena (30 July 2012)

from twitter: 
Michelle Mueller's horse Amistad has sadly torn a tendon and so will not compete again. Very sad news (UK Eventing blog)

Camilla has tweeted that Just a Jiff is v sore but being a superstar and she'll stay with him tonight.


----------



## Karran (30 July 2012)

Could anyone tell me about the japanese faller at the cricketball fence? Happened right in front of me and I feared the worst when they put screens up, but another spectator said they did it to all horse injuries?

He'd cut his leg and was struggling to put weight on it. It's been preying on my mind all night.


----------



## RutlandH2O (31 July 2012)

I've been concerned all day about the Japanese rider, Takayuki Yumira's mare, Latina. They fell at the cricket ball fence. She was quite lame when she stood up after the fall. There's been nothing about her condition.


----------



## dorito (31 July 2012)

Yes I too have been wondering about Latina - think a screen went up around her and it did worry me. Hope the screens are just standard practice, as an earlier post suggested.
If anyone hears anything, please let us know.


----------

